# Bad new install



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The crud I see


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> The crud I see


Cruddy


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

New construction


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

What's wrong with it. If I was a handy hack it's how I would do it


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

The fernco with the price tag on it gives it that handy hack touch.
I don't even know what to say about the band iron.
Well at least you can snake one lav thru the other.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

What's the real with all the cpvc?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

It looks like that toilet is going to be a tad over the 12" rough. Why is the concrete busted around the flange?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What's up with the 2 blue pex lines not tied in? Sharkbite capped


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

A fernco is a transitional part mostly used to join ci to PVC it should ever be used in place of a coupling on PVC pipe

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

My favorite is the drain for the lav with no vent and the fact that it's like 2' above the allowable height

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I took over this job, the owners are both lawyers and this is there brand new real estate company first house flip.
I was referred to them for leak detection, there plumber couldn't get his slab to fill up (top out) for inspection. I found a hole in the sewer pipe with the 65. The sewer was loosing a lot of water fast, when I get there the plumber (in his late 60s) was holding a garden hose into a lav arm trying to fill it up. I looked around and saw the handihack work. I never thought I'd be back


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

titaniumplumbr said:


> A fernco is a transitional part mostly used to join ci to PVC it should ever be used in place of a coupling on PVC pipe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Lookie how many I removed, this is new construction 2.5 bath, kit, WM, house might be 1500


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What's up with the 2 blue pex lines not tied in? Sharkbite capped


I started work on it today. I removed the leaking sharkbite main service valve that was stabbed onto sharkbite pex about half inch above slab. Installed new pex crimp ball valve and pipe, removed the hackbite caps on the on the pex pipes coming up through slab, turned on the water to test... all the underslab pex pipes were tied together, there is no main.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

They want me to correct the minimum sooooo some of the hackwork is gonna stay, but I keep ripping it out,

The guy hid a inside test cap inside a fernco going to the tub, trying to trick the inspector


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> They want me to correct the minimum sooooo some of the hackwork I'd gonna stay, but I keep ripping it out, The guy hid a inside test cap inside a fernco going to the tub, trying to trick the inspector


 holy crap 5 eighth bends in a row what a hack glad your taking care of it

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Hosty (Mar 22, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> They want me to correct the minimum sooooo some of the hackwork is gonna stay, but I keep ripping it out,
> 
> The guy hid a inside test cap inside a fernco going to the tub, trying to trick the inspector


Haha God never had to cut out that much ****


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hosty ya better go posty an intro


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Did this "plumber" hold a state license?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Did this "plumber" hold a state license?


Yes, must have been grandfathered in


----------

